# Something is very wrong w/ my P's



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

My RBP's look like they have cataracts or bubbles on their eyes.... they were fine yesterday and this morning when i fed them... My husband noticed them while he was talking on the phone.

I can't check their PH or amonia levels till tomorrow (a friend's dog chewed up my testers). I do have ick solution which is what i think it might be but i'm still not sure cause I thought that would leave white spots on their scales before it would effect their eyes.

(does not want her p's to go blind)

Any ideas on what's going on and is there anything i can do to make sure they can make it till tomorrow (they are acting fine right now)


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I dont know what it is. Maybe its some sort of blister. chemicals in the water maybe your PH level spiked or dropped and caused a burn. Until you can check the PH level, you should do teh #1 treatment for 99% of all problems. AQUARIUM SALT. and then if that doesnt work, try some all purpose medicine. I would turn off the lights too just incase it might play a role in the eye thing. Good luck!!!

Is the bubbles in the eye? or on top? is it like an air bubble from the current that got attatched to your P's eye?


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

it's on the inside cover of the eye


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

An iternal parasite?







maybe a tumor...Doesnt anyone care?! HELP OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cloudy eye...? move it to t he parasites section they can help u o ut there


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

it's not cloudy though it's just a bubble/blister on their iris


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

:update:

Tank:
Lights off
added some aquarium salt (little less than a teaspoon don't really know how much to add to a 29g)
temp 78F (they usually like it warm)
(can't check PH or amonia till i get new testers)

Fish:
white Blistered eyes (like they have fluid in them) on the iris
Stressed (pale red almost gone) constantly jumping out of their tank and hitting the lid
4 swimming toward the top of the tank 1 at the bottom
gils look featherd (whitish film along the edge of their gils)
white chins (which could be from swimming into the sides of the tank)

Notes: 
They keep swimming into each other and their heater and filter pipes (afraid they'll break their heater again) all 5 have these blisters on both eyes. Only have feathered gils ATM


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think your heater is busted and is shocking them. HURRY look all over your tank, every nook and cranny of it, every peice. And dont wai ttill you can test thier water GO OUT AND BUY SOMETHING!! AHH! I really think something is wrong with your tank....probably the HEATER!! check it ou tof it is busted......GOOD LUCK and I think thats enough Salt.


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

Checked the heater out.... it looks fine (it's titanium) nothing loose or broken the cord isn't in the water either

it almost looks like they are getting better it looks like they were scales or something over their eyes a couple have a clear eye now... i hope they clear up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Diseases, Injuries and Parasites_*


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

::update::

Water ph and amonia was fine but they were still acting sick wouldn't move when i touched them with the net (tried to feed them but they didn't eat)

Decided that there must besomething else in the water so i didn't a partial water change (didn't want to stress them out too much) and they are perking right up


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Sounds like a bacteria infection in the water. Add Melafix for a few days and do a small water change after treatment. It will go away and might come back again if not treated.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

also had this one time.
I didnt do nothing.
only added salt and kept my tank nice and clean.
and just kept an close eye on my P's
after a couple of days it started peeling of the eye ball
After 2 weeks it was gone.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

That would suck to be a fish with scales over your eyes. SO remember, your fish need love to. They can hear you so talk to them and tell them that it is all right and they just need to rest.


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

::update::

it was a bacteria infection and i got them maracyn tablets for their water. did a nice big water change (bout half the tank) and they are doing alot better

although i lost one he was the first to get it and he had it the worse too it was eating away his chin and fins.... (measured him after i took him out of the tank 5.25" and he is the smallest one that means my big one has to be over 6")

RIP little one...

and then there were four


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Nice to hear your piranhas are clearing up. Keep a close eye on them. Likely it may come back if not taken care of the tank. Small water changes are best.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I am glad to hear your piranhas are doing better. sorry about the little guy though RIP.


----------

